# Pic of the mostly finished hearth, finally.



## Holiday (Apr 28, 2013)

Thought I'd share a pic of my mostly finished hearth that I started 2 months ago. Decided to to 1 row of stone around on the lower level as well. The tiles are a real stone: quartzite. Now to paint walls and do the flooring in the rest of the room.


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice looking set up


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thats real nice, did you start a thread as you built it?


----------



## Descending sparky (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow very nice and clean look, I love the tile! I am trying to find a natural stone looking tile for
Mine or just get a legit flagstone to put down, not that concrete formed wanna bee flagstone! I'm having a hard time!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow,  great job


----------



## 1750 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Wow, great job


That looks great!   That's a really sharp stove, as well.

It looks like the tile directly under the stove is almost an inch thick.  Is that the case?


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

Very handsome hearth there. It goes well with the Hearthstone.


----------



## Dave A. (Apr 28, 2013)

Certainly does. From the photo, it looks like the stone on the hearth matches the stone on the Hearthstone.


----------



## Holiday (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you very much, I appreciate the compliments and the wealth of knowledge from the people here. I did not start a thread as I decided to join after I had the stove installed already. Had found and been using this site for the information while trying to find the proper way to build such a thing.

The stone is 3/8 to 1/2 inch thick for the most part. I cut and attached a strip along the front edge of the durock to finish it that way. Was going to do the face of the metal stud also but I thought I would try flat black and I think I like the look of that as the stove has the black as well.

It does match the stove very well which wasn't actually the initial plan. Was just looking around for a slate or stone of some sort and stumbled across this. It is a bit tougher to find a natural stone where I am. It worked out well. The stone on the stove is soapstone.


----------



## Holiday (Apr 29, 2013)

So I basically screwed down the metal studs, screwed on a layer of durock, thinset mortar and screwed another layer of durock, and then thinset the stone onto the durock. The stove required a 2.2 R value hearth. Maybe I should have put one more layer on the floor under the studs. I left openings so the airspace isn't sealed.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 29, 2013)

brilliant work!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 29, 2013)

I really like the "floating" look of the upper level.  Very creative.....


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Apr 30, 2013)

Very nice. Kind of modern, but with a very old feel. Like it I do.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 30, 2013)

I also used the airspace rule in my hearth to get the R-value up. Actually, the same method and layers of construction. You don't need to ventilate the airspace. It's actually called "still air".


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 30, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I also used the airspace rule in my hearth to get the R-value up. Actually, the same method and layers of construction. You don't need to ventilate the airspace. It's actually called "still air".


 

That's because no matter how long you leave it in there, it's still air...                  BA-DA-BOOM


----------



## ScotO (May 5, 2013)

Nice looking install, Holiday!  Like the others stated, the stone you chose really matches the soapstone on the stove.  I like the 'tiered' look of the hearth, too.  Very classy, slightly modern, and yet still old-fashioned, all in one!


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2013)

I like the stone on stone look. It's classic. One addition I would make is to add a "cap stone" lip on the top edge of the wall stone that is a bit thicker than the wall stone. Something like a 2 x 3 stone ledge would really top it off.


----------



## Bones (May 5, 2013)

Looks really nice, like the upper level look....


----------



## Holiday (May 6, 2013)

Thanks again, I thought I would make it overhang for ease of sweeping off, but seems I generally use the vacuum lol. I've been wondering how I should finish it off. Was initially thinking even just a black trim board but I like the stone idea.


----------



## Bones (May 6, 2013)

Holiday said:


> Thanks again, I thought I would make it overhang for ease of sweeping off, but seems I generally use the vacuum lol. I've been wondering how I should finish it off. Was initially thinking even just a black trim board but I like the stone idea.


 
I think I would stay with the stone....maybe a darker color ¿


----------



## bag of hammers (May 9, 2013)

Holiday that's a really nice hearth.  The "floating" bottom is very cool.  I didn't even clue into the way the soapstone on the stove matches - bonus.  Agree with others on the trim idea around the wall to finish it off.


----------



## Holiday (May 10, 2013)

Thanks. Open to any suggestions as to type or color that might work. I'd also say darker but not sure what's out there really besides a slate maybe. I've been busy cutting and splitting wood now lol.


----------



## lumbering on (May 10, 2013)

very nicely done


----------



## bag of hammers (May 10, 2013)

My 2c fwiw- I like contrast so I'd go dark(er).  And maybe some depth too (e.g. a stone ledge as suggested earlier) - even a different texture (e.g. I have used (rough) slate inlays between / around large smooth porcelain field tiles and I think it looks pretty good).  Just some thoughts....


----------

